# Western Conference Champions



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Yep... That's us. :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Saw lucas's post about Pacific Division Champs, so I decided might as well state the obvious with Western Conference Champs :biggrin: 

I mean really now, we beat the Spurs without Amare once, and we've lost close games to them mostly because of the lack of an inside presence. Plus, Duncan's not 100% healthy and they'll most likely have to battle the Mavs in a grueling 7-game series.

Like I said in another post, "We're gonna be in the NBA Finals... Book It!"


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

I won't go that far yet. I understand where your coming from, but the Spurs are ALWAYS a thorn in our side in the playoffs. I would LOVE to see it, but I'm not going that far yet.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

We are going to the finals. We have beat SA without Amare, and been close every game. We would beat the Mavs in 6 even without Amare. Forget WC champs, we will be NBA champs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

did I mention I'm also superstitious? I don't like to say things like this, so it doesn't jinx us haha.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I like our chances if Kurt comes back before the second round.

Kurts D against Duncan really helps. 

But lets not start counting our eggs before the chicken lays them.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

*sigh* I'm not going to say anything I haven't said already.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> *sigh* I'm not going to say anything I haven't said already.



hey, did you go to last nights game? if so, probably was awesome atmosphere to see Amare back even for just 20 mins of the game.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> hey, did you go to last nights game? if so, probably was awesome atmosphere to see Amare back even for just 20 mins of the game.


Yeah I was there. He got alot of pops from the crowd.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You guys are scary good. Extremely fun to watch too, I will be hoping you guys can beat out the spurs in the WCF if you get there. LOL but sadly thats where your run stops, the Nets will be the champions. :clap:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Interesting prediction, lol.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

You guys are good, but beating the spurs or my mavs? Honestly yall should wait till next season with Amare back before yall go that far.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

VeN said:


> You guys are good, but beating the spurs or my mavs? Honestly yall should wait till next season with Amare back before yall go that far.



I think we CAN beat you guys, but we will? I don't know. Spurs, hell no, we can't beat them. We do match up better against you guys though, so if you knock them off I think we'll have abetter shot. I also want to see a new team make to the Finals.


This was also posted before our recent skid so I think they aren't as confident anymore haha.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> This was also posted before our recent skid so I think they aren't as confident anymore haha.


I don't know who you guys are right now.


----------

